

PEP 443 -- Single-dispatch generic functions - ctoth
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0443/

======
adlpz
It might be useful, but I find it will be overkill for most use cases where
you can solve this with a simple if/else checking the type of the argument. At
the end of the day this is just a weird syntactic sugar implemented through a
standard-library decorator. But it's cool anyway because it's just there.

Python, by design, will never have real function overloading so emulating it
will look ugly.

